# Best area to ski/snowboard on east coast



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

Where is the best area (state or states) to ski or snowboard on the east coast? I stay in Delaware and have only been riding va and poconos. Everywhere I've been so far is pretty much all icy. I wanna make a few good trips this year though, any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

latemp said:


> Where is the best area (state or states) to ski or snowboard on the east coast? I stay in Delaware and have only been riding va and poconos. Everywhere I've been so far is pretty much all icy. I wanna make a few good trips this year though, any suggestions?


snowshoe west va has the best snow in the area without driving up to vermont or something


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

if your in deleware, you might as well drive to vermont.

but for poconos, jfbb has great snow and is rarely icy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea Vermont is probably the best place to go...within driving distance anyway. Jay Peak is better but its further. Go to Okemo, Killington (although its pretty crowded), Stratton, Stowe...Killington is your biggest though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

My vote is for Okemo


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

by far OHIO. The hills are so sick you take a 5 minute lift ride for a 30 second run, its so fun.

Thats why i travel to vermont every year for killington and okemo.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

What's the best regadless of the drive?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

what do you want?, park, pipe, cruising, freeride?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I go to Stratton on most weekends.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in Delaware too. I always go to blue mountain. The ski bum has trips to Vermont coming up. 

February 26th-28th, Stowe, Vermont Trip-From $299 Per Person
March 19th-21st, Killington, Vermont Trip-From $289 Per Person

That includes travel, hotel, and lift ticket. That price is if you get 4 people to go. If not, the price goes up a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> I'm in Delaware too. I always go to blue mountain. The ski bum has trips to Vermont coming up.
> 
> February 26th-28th, Stowe, Vermont Trip-From $299 Per Person
> March 19th-21st, Killington, Vermont Trip-From $289 Per Person
> ...




you got a link for that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

In Maine we have Sugarloaf and Sunday River. Sugarloaf is just one single massive mountain, and sunday river is 7 fairly large mountains all together. There is also Saddleback which is around 3/4 the size of Sugarloaf, but half the price.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Sugarloaf, Killington, and Stowe for the East Coast


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Banchi Outdoor Adventures

Banchi Outdoor Adventures


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Save money and come to Colorado!!!

J/k .. When i lived on the EC, I would hit up Winter Place ..It was pretty fun ..


----------

